# Southern Style List



## 7starmantis (Feb 16, 2005)

Since we now have a thread dedicated to Southern systems, I thought it a great chance to list southern systems. I know only a few, so let the listing begin!!

 7sm


----------



## clfsean (Feb 16, 2005)

5 Families:

Hung
Choy
Mok 
Lee 
Lau 
Fut Ga
Hung Kuen
Hung Men
Choy Lee Fut Kuen
Hung Fut Kuen
Jow Ga
Lama Pai/Bak Hok/Hop Ga
Southern Lohan
Black Tiger

Bak Mei Pai
Lung Ying Pai
Yau Kung Mun
Wing Chun
Fukienese White Crane

Southern Praying Mantis

Jook Lum
Iron Ox
Chow Ga
 
for starters....


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 16, 2005)

Good list

7sm


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Mar 9, 2005)

Damn!


Sean cornered the market ha ha haha.... 

I'll have to think now ,but off the top of my head Cheung Kune Pai (Southern Tai Tzu's Chang Chuan)

jeff


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 19, 2007)

Isn't Tiger/Crane a Southern Style?


----------



## clfsean (Jan 20, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Isn't Tiger/Crane a Southern Style?


 
Yeah... it's a Hung Ga offshoot thingy...


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't believe I saw this on the list: Tsoi Li Hoi Fut, or Toy Li Haw Fut. Some add Hung or even Hung Ga, although most first generation masters (first in the US, that is) seem to draw a deep line between this art and either Choy Lay Fut or Hung Gar. At any rate, it's known mostly by Kung Fu San Soo, passed down by Grandmaster Jimmy H Woo (Chin Siu Dek).

For me, much easier and less controversial to call it as I learned it, Kung Fu San Soo.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Don't believe I saw this on the list: Tsoi Li Hoi Fut, or Toy Li Haw Fut. Some add Hung or even Hung Ga, although most first generation masters (first in the US, that is) seem to draw a deep line between this art and either Choy Lay Fut or Hung Gar. At any rate, it's known mostly by Kung Fu San Soo, passed down by Grandmaster Jimmy H Woo (Chin Siu Dek).
> 
> For me, much easier and less controversial to call it as I learned it, Kung Fu San Soo.


 

Not being a Southern stylist I could be wrong here but there may be a bit of confusion in spelling going on beteen Wade Giles which is what it is likely any older SOuthern stylists would use and Pinyin which is more prevalent today and in te North all together.

Ts is Wade Giles


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the added clarification. 
-KW


----------



## shifu (Jan 28, 2007)

Minghequan (Calling White Crane) Fujian


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2007)

oops, it probably would have helped if I said that 

"ts" in Wade Giles is the same as a "c" in pinyin


----------



## searcher (Jan 29, 2007)

Wing Chun?   I have little to no experience in CMAs, so I may be wrong.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 31, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> oops, it probably would have helped if I said that
> 
> "ts" in Wade Giles is the same as a "c" in pinyin


 
OK, now it's coming together for me. I've seen the Chinese name for Kung Fu San Soo alternately begin with _tsoi_ and _choy_ (same meaning, different spellings). Again, thanks for the clarification. Learned several languages years ago--too old to learn Chinese now:whip1: .


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jan 31, 2007)

Wu Mei Pai

www.wumei.com

Fu Hok Yau Kung 

www.fuhok.org

Mok gar and Lung ying

www.sojournpast.com

Gee Sim Weng Chun (not Wing Chun)

www.Wengchun.net

These are some esoteric southern systems that I find quite interesting.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 5, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Don't believe I saw this on the list: Tsoi Li Hoi Fut, or Toy Li Haw Fut. Some add Hung or even Hung Ga, although most first generation masters (first in the US, that is) seem to draw a deep line between this art and either Choy Lay Fut or Hung Gar. At any rate, it's known mostly by Kung Fu San Soo, passed down by Grandmaster Jimmy H Woo (Chin Siu Dek).
> 
> For me, much easier and less controversial to call it as I learned it, Kung Fu San Soo.


Jimmy Woo told me once that he considered San Soo (Tsoi Li Ho Fut Hung) a Southern and Northern system as it was practiced in both. But I do think alot of people think of it as a Southern Art.


----------

